#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: NEO Σεμινάριο ΚΝΧ Basic Course

## KNX Training

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι η *Quantum* σε συνεργασία με τις εταιρίες *Schneider Electric*, *ABB* και *SIEMENS* και την *ΚΝΧ Βρυξελλών* διοργανώνει Νέο Τεχνικό Σεμινάριο στις* 26-27/11/2011 και 03-04/12/2011* στην Αθήνα, για την* πιστοποίηση ως ΚΝΧ Partner* με τίτλο: *“ΚΝΧ-**Basic Course**”.*

*Για , Πληροφορίες, Οικονομικά Στοιχεία και Δηλώσεις Συμμετοχής επικοινωνήστε με το τηλέφωνο 210-9768633 και στο knxcert@otenet.gr*

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 10:05 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 10:00 ----------

*ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΔΙΕΞΑΓΩΓΗΣ:*
* 26-27/11/2011 και 3-4/12/2011 (2 Σαββατοκύριακα)*_ΩΡΕΣ ΔΙΕΞΑΓΩΓΗΣ:_
* 09:00 – 18:00 (Συνολική Διάρκεια: 40 ώρες)*_ΤΟΠΟΣ ΔΙΕΞΑΓΩΓΗΣ_
* ΑΘΗΝΑ*



_ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΩΦΕΛΗΘΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ  ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ  ΜΟΥ_
·          *Η τεχν**o**λογία ΚΝΧ είναι παγκοσμίως το μόνο ανοιχτό πρότυπο για οικιακό και κτιριακό έλεγχο.* Έχει εγκριθεί ως Ευρωπαϊκό πρότυπο (CENELEC EN 50090 και CEN EN 13321-1), Διεθνές πρότυπο (ISO/IEC 14543-3), Κινέζικο πρότυπο (GB/Z 20965) και Αμερικάνικο πρότυπο (ANSI/ASHRAE 135). O εκπαιδευόμενος πιστοποιείται σε μία διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένη τεχνολογία.
·          Η τεχνολογία ΚΝΧ είναι ανεξάρτητη κατασκευαστή καθώς μετράει πάνω από *235 εταιρείες*-μέλη-κατασκευαστές ΚΝΧ προϊόντων. Κατά συνέπεια ο KNX Partner έχει κυριολεκτικά στα χέρια του, μία τεράστια γκάμα ΚΝΧ προϊόντων για να συνθέσει μία πλήρη τεχνική λύση στα πεδία του οικιακού και κτιριακού ελέγχου, αυτοματισμού και ενεργειακής διαχείρισης.
·          Στο σεμινάριο θα αναπτυχθούν τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά της ΚΝΧ τεχνολογίας, η οποία και αποτελεί την πιο εξελιγμένη λύση στον τομέα του κτιριακού αυτοματισμού καλύπτοντας όλο το φάσμα των ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών εγκαταστάσεων.
·          Η στενή συνεργασία της Quantum με τις εταιρίες *Schneider**Electric**,* *ABB** και* *SIEMENS* καθώς και με την *ΚΝΧ* *Association** Βρυξελλών* διασφαλίζει την υψηλή ποιότητα του εκπαιδευτικού υλικού. Ο εκπαιδευόμενος έχει την ευκαιρία να προγραμματίσει υλικά και από τις τρεις εταιρείες, γνωρίζοντας από κοντά τη διαλειτουργικότητα που προσφέρει η τεχνολογία ΚΝΧ.
·          Με την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση των θεωρητικών και πρακτικών εξετάσεων οι συμμετέχοντες πιστοποιούνται ως ΚΝΧ Partners και καταγράφονται στην διεθνή λίστα των KNX Partners της ΚΝΧ Association (http://www.knx.org/knx-partners/knxeib-partners/list/). *Ο τίτλος του ΚΝΧ* *Partner** είναι διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένος*. Οι KNX Partners μπορούν και χρησιμοποιούν τo διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένο λογότυπο στις επαγγελματικές τους κάρτες και έγγραφα.
·          *Ο κάθε συμμετέχοντας εξασφαλίζει δωρεάν μία άδεια του προγράμματος* *ETS**4* *Lite** έκδοση (κόστους 100,00 ευρώ)*, με την οποία είναι δυνατός ο προγραμματισμός έως 20 ΚΝΧ συσκευών.

*ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΕΤΑΙ*
*Σε Ηλεκτρολόγους Μηχανικούς, Ηλεκτρολόγους Εγκαταστάτες, Μηχανολόγους Μηχανικούς, Μηχανικούς Αυτοματισμού, Μηχανικούς Ενεργειακής Τεχνολογίας, Μηχανικούς Δικτύων, Μηχανικούς Πληροφορικής καθώς και σε Τελειόφοιτους των παραπάνω αντικειμένων.*

*ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟΥ*
*·* *ΚΝΧ - Επιχειρήματα για το σύστημα*
*·* *ΚΝΧ -* *TP1,* *Τοπολογία*
*·* *ΚΝΧ – Επικοινωνία*
*·* *ΚΝΧ –* *TP1,* *Τηλεγράφημα*
*·* *ΚΝΧ – Συνδρομητές*
*·* *ΚΝΧ –** TP**, Εγκατάσταση*
*·* *ΚΝΧ – Προγραμματισμός* *ETS** 4* *Professional*
*·* *ΚΝΧ – Θέση σε Λειτουργία Συσκευών ΚΝΧ με το* *ETS** 4*
*·* *KNX –* *Διαγνωστικά* *ETS* *4** Professional*
*·* *Ενεργειακή Διαχείριση Κτιρίου – Πρωτόκολλο* *HD** 384*
*·* *ΚΝΧ και άλλα συστήματα (Κλιματισμός – Συστήματα Ασφαλείας κ.τ.λ.)*
*·* *Πρακτική Άσκηση σε Ειδικές Εκπαιδευτικές Μονάδες*
*·* *Εξετάσεις Πιστοποίησης* 

*ΠΡΟΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ*
Χρήση Ηλεκτρονικού Υπολογιστή και Windows.



*Οικονομικά Στοιχεία και Δηλώσεις Συμμετοχής* *στ**o** τηλ.:*

*210-9768633**(9:00 – 18:00)*

*(Μέγιστος Αριθμός: 16 Συμμετέχοντες)*


*Υπεύθυνη Επικοινωνίας: κα Βασιλειάδη Ελένη*
*email**:* *knxcert**@**otenet**.**gr*
*Fax**: 210-9768393*

----------

